# AQHA tattoo lookup



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I guess from the lip tattoo, he could also be a racing QH..
So, any AQHA members willing to help

4898 L or U


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

after doing more research on lip tattoos, I beleive he is probably an appendix QH... Please some body, help me with t his tattoo..


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry, I'm not an AQHA :/ I'll look on some diff. things though


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you know his regi name?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

No, I don't... sorry


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I cant find either ones, it would really help to have pictures


----------

